# Short term rental in Setubal Peninsula



## MisterPanda (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear all,

we are planning move with my wife early in 2014 (probably around January) and are thinking to rent before buying.

We would like to know if you could refer us to agencies or websites regarding a short term rental (max 3 months) of an apartment or house anywhere in the Setubal peninsula (from Seixal to Setubal all the way to Sesimbra).

We are looking for a minimum of 100sqm and, ideally, already furnished. The twist is we are coming with 3 cats... We are willing to pay up to 500 euros per month.

If you have any good tip we would be very grateful.

Thanks !


----------

